# Baggage Allowance



## Jinxy (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi all,
Does anyone have any information or advice about how to get extra allowance on weight when moving to Australia. I am coming over on a 457 visa for 4 years so am traveling one way from Ireland/UK. Most airlines only offer 20kg but I have heard that some airlines might allow up to 40kg if moving to Australia to live and work. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## sanands2007 (Apr 22, 2011)

Jinxy said:


> Hi all,
> Does anyone have any information or advice about how to get extra allowance on weight when moving to Australia. I am coming over on a 457 visa for 4 years so am traveling one way from Ireland/UK. Most airlines only offer 20kg but I have heard that some airlines might allow up to 40kg if moving to Australia to live and work. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


Hi jinxy , 

Usually all airlines allow 40 kg for first entry / one way trip , you need to call airlines & inform that you are entering for first time & has no return ticket booked , if you need more kg shipping would be best option , you can get lot of stuffs , usually shipping would be unlimited kg but things would be measured as per size cub cm . 

All the best 

Regards 
San


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

Coming over on a 457 will not normally entitle you to any additional baggage allowance.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2012)

Zultan is right, a 457 won't get you extra baggage because you're not a migrant but a temp visitor. Singapore offer it but only to those who hold an unvalidated PR visa. You could use an excess baggage company to send anything over your allowance. Emirates offer a slightly higher allowance to everyone, 30kg I think.


----------



## wattsbug (Jun 25, 2010)

_shel said:


> Zultan is right, a 457 won't get you extra baggage because you're not a migrant but a temp visitor. Singapore offer it but only to those who hold an unvalidated PR visa. You could use an excess baggage company to send anything over your allowance. Emirates offer a slightly higher allowance to everyone, 30kg I think.


youre right. emirates is 30kg each. im coming over on a one way flight on a PR with my family. i had asked them about increased bagage and was told no - unless im willing to purchase extra like other passengers. im not sure that airlines are so willing these days with all the additional costs that they now seem to moan about paying out.


----------



## Bizbomb (Oct 8, 2011)

We've. Just come over on a 457 we flew with BA/Quantas they give 23kgs I bag each & £40 per extra bag at 23kgs


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

Hi
open an ANZ bank account then they will send you a link to book an Emirates flight which will give you 50 kg plus 7 kg for hand luggage Regards


----------



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

Judy&Rob said:


> Hi
> open an ANZ bank account then they will send you a link to book an Emirates flight which will give you 50 kg plus 7 kg for hand luggage Regards


This is a fantastic piece of info.
Can you please post/PM the link where this offer is advertised/shown.

Thanks in advance!

-Melbourne


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

Hi,

Don't know how to post a link , but if you go into the ANZ website there is details about the Emirates offers to either Australia or New Zealand extra baggage allowance.
I think the flight we booked was about £ 100 per person , but worth it cause better airline and obviously the baggag allowance of 57 kg in total.


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

Here is the link I think ) 

http://www.anz.com/unitedkingdom/en/personal/moving-australia/relocation-services


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

I meant to say the flights wer abt £100 pp extra in comparison with Singapore airlines!!!!!


----------



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

Judy&Rob said:


> I meant to say the flights wer abt £100 pp extra in comparison with Singapore airlines!!!!!


Thanks a lot for all the info.

-Melbourne


----------



## adsghosh (Dec 14, 2011)

Judy&Rob said:


> I meant to say the flights wer abt £100 pp extra in comparison with Singapore airlines!!!!!


Hi Judy and Rob,


Thanks for this informartion. But are these offers only valid for Travel between UK and Australia ? I am not sure if you know but when I went to the website , its looks like a deal for the UK customers only.Any Idea ??


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

Hi,

Not sure....about if only from Uk....you could always ring emirates direct, or the ANZ bank and see what they say.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

You will not get 40 kg if you are moving to austr for work..but you will get it if you have a one way ticket...
I got my tickets validated for 40kgs by Singapore Airlines...



Jinxy said:


> Hi all,
> Does anyone have any information or advice about how to get extra allowance on weight when moving to Australia. I am coming over on a 457 visa for 4 years so am traveling one way from Ireland/UK. Most airlines only offer 20kg but I have heard that some airlines might allow up to 40kg if moving to Australia to live and work. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> You will not get 40 kg if you are moving to austr for work..but you will get it if you have a one way ticket...
> I got my tickets validated for 40kgs by Singapore Airlines...


Jinxy,

We came on the 457 visa.....with the offer through ANZ bank, open an account with them, then you contact them for the Emirates deal....


----------



## teresacastillo (Aug 5, 2012)

we arrived with a 457 visa with Singapore Airlines and they allowed only 20 kg per person, we have traveled several times to Australia from Europe with Quantas, and other airlines and they always allow same weight


----------



## Laugan2 (Apr 7, 2012)

We came over in May on a 457 and flew with Emirates with a 30k allowance and 7k for hand luggage. Think we got a nice check in person at Glasgow as we were over and didn't get charged. Even my hand luggage was 12k in one bag but explained we were moving and it contained all our paperwork, at Singapore when checked in again they weren't bothered about the weight at all. Each bag can only take a maximum weight of 32k for health and safety reason thou!


----------



## deeno88 (Apr 12, 2012)

my partner got 26kg with a one way ticket


----------



## Shura (Aug 10, 2012)

You could ship extra baggage by boat? That's what I did when I first came to Australia.


----------



## Diana1375 (Oct 6, 2011)

Shura said:


> You could ship extra baggage by boat? That's what I did when I first came to Australia.


How much did you pay? May I know which service co you used?


----------

